# Is There Weight Limit for Terk Bikes?



## mazen97 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I bought an x Caliber 29ers bike yesterday to use it for exercising and loosing weight based on the recommnedation of the sales person at the shop. I am around 380 lb (172 KG) and would like to know if the bike can handle my weight?! I am mainly concerned about the wheels spokes to get damaged as another sales person from different shop has told me that all Terk bikes can not handle anything more than 264 lb (120 KG) where the spokes will defiantly get damaged.

Who is saying the correct statement?

I paid a lot for this bike and considered it as an investment to help me loose weight and be on shape and I don't want to loose this investment. I have seen people bigger than me using Terk bikes and they lost at least half of their weight with it and that what motivated me.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

What type of riding are you planning?

There are several models of Treks, the lightest isn't always the best. 

The bike should be rated for a 200lb person to do stupid things off road, and thus generating fairly high dynamic forces.

If you are planning on using it as a road bike, then I would think it should be ok. Just treat it with care, no jumping any curbs.

You might look at some tandem bikes for comparison, which should be rated for a 400 lb load. The Trek is using a 32 spoke rim, many Tandems use 40, or 48 spoke rims. 

However, I think of wheels as a disposable commodity, fix them if they break. 

Good luck with your weight loss program.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I think you will be ok if you are just riding on the road. Keep both tires on the ground and it will be fine. Good luck with the wieght loss and stick with it.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

mazen97 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I bought an x Caliber 29ers bike yesterday to use it for exercising and loosing weight based on the recommnedation of the sales person at the shop. I am around 380 lb (172 KG) and would like to know if the bike can handle my weight?! I am mainly concerned about the wheels spokes to get damaged as another sales person from different shop has told me that all *Trek* bikes can not handle anything more than 264 lb (120 KG) where the spokes will defiantly get damaged.
> 
> ...


FTFY...
You should be fine as long as you're 'riding' and not doing anything that results in the wheels off the ground. The only thing would be the suspension fork...you're probably wayyyyyy over the weight that it's set up for. Unless you have the X-Cal 4 or 5 your fork has a lockout, and you should just run it locked out if you're riding on the road.


----------

